# 4th gen Ipod Nano charging?



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

from what i understand, the new nanos (4th gen) DO NOT use a traditional 12v charging system, but a 5v system. i have one and i would like to wire up the charging wires on the cable that ties the ipod to the headunit. 
i am running this interface cable to send/convert the signal from the Ipod








how can i convert the 12v+ wire from 12v down to 5v? an inline resistor i would imagine? anyone have any input on this or have done this ?

_Modified by steveo27 at 1:11 AM 5-5-2009_


_Modified by steveo27 at 1:14 AM 5-5-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

up


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

You can use this 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cool. it just mounts inline between the harness and the Ipod? sounds simple enough, i just need to figure out if theres enough room to fit it in my custom holder

thanks


----------

